# DIAC Christmas Vacation



## lavin90 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello,

Anyone has exact idea, from what date to what date DIAC will remain close for Christmas Vacation.

Thanks.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Watch this space for an update from DIAC.

Agents Gateway – 2011


----------



## alliswell (May 4, 2010)

I got a reply recently from DIAC with following closure.

**NOTIFICATION OF CHRISTMAS CLOSURE** 

This year the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (Adelaide office) will be closed Monday 26 December 2011, Tuesday 27 December 2011 and Wednesday 28 December 2011. It will re-open on Thursday 29 December 2011 and Friday 30 December 2011. 

The office will then be closed again on Monday 2 January 2011. Normal services will resume on Tuesday 3 January 2012.
If you are travelling to enable an offshore visa decision, you must ensure that you either depart Australia on or before 23 December 2011 (if departing over the Christmas break) or ensure that you do not attempt to return before Friday 30 December 2011.

- Regards


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

alliswell said:


> I got a reply recently from DIAC with following closure.
> 
> **NOTIFICATION OF CHRISTMAS CLOSURE**
> 
> ...


Dear AllIsWell,

Thanks for the valuable information.

Best Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

DIAC is closed only for a few days but ideally no one works till mid jan, everyone is either in holiday mood or has gone on holidays


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

As long as they don't have an automated 'out of office' email for all communications in this Christmas period, it would be still fine i believe for the applicants to wait for 10 days and enjoy the Happy Holidays along with DIAC


----------

